# What the heck is in my fish tank!?



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey guys,

Yesterday I noticed micro maggot like organisms in my fish tank. Anyone know how they got in my fish tank?

I took a video here:

What is in my fish tank? - YouTube


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

looks like planaria.... usually from not gravel vacuuming/overfeeding. google it and you should find out how to get rid of it. not usually really harmful to anything.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Wasn't able to get rid of it in my or my brother's shrimp tank without No-Planaria. I had to PM Mykiss for some.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought it might be planaria but didn't realize they moved that fast. Creepy!


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Atom said:


> I thought it might be planaria but didn't realize they moved that fast. Creepy!


No doubt! That's some quick movin' gross you got there


----------



## scottyama (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like a good vacuum cleaning of the gravel will do you well.
Maybe your feeding the fish to much?

S.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Yeah... That's not planaria. Not the right body shape (also way too fast). Don't know what they are; but they look to be in desperate need of a predator.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Maybe sort of pod or shrimp ,like Grammarus shrimp

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I got the same thing in fluval stratum substrate. Ive never had it before. Im asuming its common with softer substrates???? Weird little creatures!!! I ended up shutting down the tank for other reasons. Over feeding sounds like why I got it. My co worker always over feeds my work tank when Im not around.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Freshwater Copepods? I had them in my tank when it was a shrimp only. When I got rid of the shimp and put fish in the tank they disappeared.

Chris


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Not planaria or copepods. Put some fish in there.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have got the same little buggers in my shrimp tank and also have the fluval stratum. I know my issue is over feeding lol hubby just can't help himself, he has to feed everything. I usually feed every 2-3 days and hardly see the little buggers  hubby "tries" to feed 2x a day and when he does everybody comes to dinner and I get swamped with them. I have started writing on the tank side with dry-erase markers saying "Do Not Feed Us, We're On A Diet"


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely not planaria. It's some sort of freshwater crustacean. A tasty meal for most fish I'm sure.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

They look like sand fleas...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

+1 on the not planarian team. 

I'm pretty sure a few fish would get rid of them.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

They appear to be freshwater Copepod. A sign of a very healthy tank. Your tank is ready for freshwater dwarf shrimp.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

